# Help locating fuse Hymer S510



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

I have lost power to the awning light and the two lounge area reading lights, I suspect a fuse has blown but the electrobloc is all in German.

Anyone know correct location of fuse?

Thanks

Kim


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
What is the Eltrobloc type?

You'll see some manuals in the "Useful downloads" under "Resources"


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi K1mr

Is your elektroblock a EBL 4-105 ? If so, I can give you a list of the 

fuses. Regards Peter


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

[align=justify]

Hi Peter

The model is EBL 4 - 105

Thanks

Kim


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Kim

Sent you pm with list of fuses

Peter


----------

